# connecting external keyboard and mouse to a laptop



## onkeljoe (Jan 6, 2005)

I have a B-2154 Fujitsu-Siemens lifebook. 
As it has a French keyboard, I would like to install an external keyboard and an external mouse.
I plugged in a PS/2 external keyboard and an external mouse connected by a forked-out cable to the PS/2 port on my laptop, but when I switched on the computer, there was no message that new device is detected and the new keyboard did not take over from the old one. 
When I plugged in only the mouse, I received an error message:
0211 keyboard error and a menu that something wrong with my a: drive. I t is not in use, because I connect an external floppy drive to an USB port, and it is drive B: I do not know what would happen if I deleted drive a: using the control panel. I do not know what to do to connect the external keyboard and the external mouse.
May I try USB keyboard and PS/2 mouse?
Simultaneously?
First keyboard then mouse?
Or
USB keyboard and USB menu in the same USB port?
Should I use hardware wizard?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

First off, do NOT plug and unplug PS/2 devices when the power is on! Try connecting one or the other, or both with the "Y" cable, but only when the power is off!


----------



## onkeljoe (Jan 6, 2005)

Thank you John for your interest and for your reply, but I always plugged in and out the cables when the power was off, only either nothing happened or I recived an error message and I do not know whether it is due to a software or to a hardware fault.


----------

